# Caught wife being naughty



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Come home early last night and seen some guy leaving my house as I was parking up.

Waited 15 minutes gathering my self and my thoughts before going inside and wife looked a bit rough didn't ask her anything and she didn't say anything about a visitor.

She was being extra nice all night last night. Unsure on how to approach the situation.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Doesn't sound great, has anything like that happened before? Was she expecting you?


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Not expecting me back so early and never noticed anything like this before


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ask her outright has she been fvcking someone else. Whatever her answer, her body language will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

did the odour le shag hit your nose as you walked in?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Why didn't you ask... her reaction would have been a give away


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't really want to lose her as I love her. Have been thinking about some secret camera in the house


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

You may love her, but if she's screwing around she certainly doesn't love you.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

you don't know how to handle the situation? you saw a bloke leaving your house and your wife hasn't mentioned why or anything about it?

ask the b1tch out right then help pack her bags refraining to kill her.


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

You need to take the day off work , don't tell her and wait to see if he revisits


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

nlc said:


> I don't really want to lose her as I love her. Have been thinking about some secret camera in the house


Honestly mate, if she has been fvcking someone else you really, really, DO want to lose her (and quick)!

4 weeks and a good pub and you can get over anyone, I promise. Whatever that girl's selling.......you don't need it.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

U gotta confront mate


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

sorry i dont usually take this stance, but you need to man-up, its not like your being overly para like most people in here, but a random leaving your house and her being all pally pally would have me in a state

just read this message pick up the phone call her ass

i say all this lightly as i had a similar incident with a girl id only know a few months who turned out to be the town bike (swiftly choked out)


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

F*ck.

Could be legit reason why he was there. You won't know unless you ask.

Only ask to her face though, don't text/call asking.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

nlc said:


> I don't really want to lose her as I love her. Have been thinking about some secret camera in the house


Have some self respect FFS. Hidden cameras in your own house?!?

No need accuse her of anything just ask her who that was leaving.

This could quickly snowball into some Stockholm syndrome stupidity should you not tackle it head on.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

nlc said:


> I don't really want to lose her as I love her. Have been thinking about some secret camera in the house


get the cam and ask for early privileges to the male animal.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't jump to conclusions just yet.

Before this did you think you could trust her 100%?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Confront her about it.


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

Do it back to her. Get the local bike around 1 evening and make sure it times perfectly for when she gets home!!  see how she like it.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Just ask her. It could have been her lover or it could have been the meter reader or something else quite innocent. At least give her the opportunity to explain before you jump to conclusions.


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

If everything was normal she should have said 'ohh so and so popped over to drop this off or something', but to not mention him, hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I think you're being wronged, usually if its a meter reader and you walk in 10 mins later "oh the meter reader guy just come, you d1ck now make dinner" but as you suggest all nicey nicey... confront her and don't drag it out confront her when she wont expect it her face will tell a million words


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

Would have been best to confront immediately! Body language will tell you a lot, and it'll be clear if she's up to no good. May well be a valid reason, but in all honesty - it doesn't sound good.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah to be honest I'd of asked when I initially walked in, who was that? It wouldn't cross my mind shed been fcuking someone else initially. Not until she said who it was and what they were doing, if her answer sounded suspicious then I'd think maybe she's been fooling round.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

nlc said:


> *I don't really want to lose her as I love her. Have been thinking about some secret camera in the house*


NO!

Call her into the room your in politely. Then ask "are you sleeping with someone else?" her response will tell you all you need to know.

The fact that you seen someone leaving your home should be enough to leave yourself. Don't stick yourself in the position where you stay with someone because the thought of being without them seems impossible.

Spent 3 years in that situation, it doesn't end well.

Ask the question, read her answer. probably going to be high pitched, aggressive and try flip it on you OR she will break down and cry, at which point. Pack your stuff and leave.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just ask her ffs, does common sense even exist anymore? :lol:


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

This ^

Christ, don't start spying on her with cameras. Likewise don't take the day off work to go all P.I on her ass either. Just do the same thing again, say you're going to a mates for the night or working late etc and then turn up early.

Don't be pathetic and love someone that doesn't love you back, nor deserve to be.

If you would rather be unhappy than alone then you need to do some soul searching.

Personally don't know how you didn't say something or even managed to sleep a wink that night, my pi$$ would already be boiled.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

You need to ask her out straight matey, as others have said her body language will speak volumes. The longer you leave it the worse its getting 

Regadless if you love her or not matey, do you hand on heart wanna be with someone who thinks its acceptable to fk around behind your back then play happy little wifey??


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

GGLynch89 said:


> NO!
> 
> Call her into the room your in politely. Then ask "are you sleeping with someone else?" her response will tell you all you need to know.


I doubt it was a sleepover.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Should of sniffed the guys nob!! See if you recognised the smell.

Seriously tho, just be calm and ask.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Ask her, she'll probably lie.

If she gets very defensive, aggressive or turns it against you - big red flags.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Another point is females are allowed to have male friends, however it is a bit odd she did not mention the fact that a visitor had been, which is the normal sort of conversation people have who have nothing to hide.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2014)

Follow your gut instinct mate.

I did. I acused my ex wife of seeing her cousin.

She denied it and sed . . . .

"he's my cousin, thats discusting. He's like a brother to me."

So I still left her anyway.

6 months later she was ****ing him as my daughter sed he sleeps

in bed with her 3 to 4 nights a week. Then my daughter was exposed

to by him.

My daughter hasn't seen him since :whistling: .

Follow your gut instinct.

Sorry to hear this by the way mate. Actually makes you want to be sick dun it.

BUT. If she has been naughty and you leave her (as you should) I promice you will

get over it.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Doesn't look good but could be completely harmless. Just ask her.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

naturalun said:


> Yeah to be honest I'd of asked when I initially walked in, who was that? It wouldn't cross my mind shed been fcuking someone else initially. Not until she said who it was and what they were doing, if her answer sounded suspicious then I'd think maybe she's been fooling round.


This, while it might seem a bit odd, your first thought shouldn't be she's been up to no good.

As it was I'd guess you may have suspected something was up before.

I also wouldn't just ask her outright if she's ****ing someone. If there is a totally innocent explanation you'll just look a dick for asking. Just say what you saw and it's been playing on your mind and ask who he was.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Whatever you do when you ask her don't build up to the question it allows her to compose herself make sure she is talking to you face to face about anything, and then just bang 'so who was this other bloke leaving the house', it will take her by surprise if she's innocent her reaction will be normal if not it'll be so obvious


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Surprised no one has said that you should have beaten the guy to death and then gone in the house, doused your wife in petrol, and then set fire to her.

Seriously though, just confront her about it, it's not rocket science!


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

He could be a friend that is gay? Lol


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

In times like these OP it's best to adopt what I like to call the Milkman approach don a HI Viz jacket and apply headbutt!

You have not been specific about this chaps age was it a teenager from the local high school and more importantly has she been given a dose?

Or you could just man up and ask her? Could be totally innocent.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

You could always press the nuclear button and tell her that you do not think the relationship is working and you need some space. If she is seeing someone then you will probably get a luke warm response, like, " okay."

If she loves you and wants to be with you she will get very upset and not want you to have the space.

The above does not apply if she is financially dependent on you.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

I would check her phone personally, if it's bad then she's happy to lie to you anyway so probably will continue to until you provide proof, so get it before you ask, trust me everything on a phone that's been deleted can be retrieved and if she is up to know good then it will most likely be via text message, just my 2 cents mate but she could be a very convincing liar and you will carry on believing her even after asking her, feel for you bud


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

T100 said:


> I would check her phone personally, if it's bad then she's happy to lie to you anyway so probably will continue to until you provide proof, so get it before you ask, trust me everything on a phone that's been deleted can be retrieved and if she is up to know good then it will most likely be via text message, just my 2 cents mate but she could be a very convincing liar and you will carry on believing her even after asking her, feel for you bud


Who doesn't lock their phone any more though lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Lol what is wrong with the world.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

militant said:


> He could be a friend that is gay? Lol


Nah, gay men don't fvck women generally.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

wtf this is weird mate

you obviously need to speak to her / punch her


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Who doesn't lock their phone any more though lol


If it's an iPhone it has a secret file that hides previous backups on a mac or pc that can be retrieved in seconds


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Who doesn't lock their phone any more though lol


Me! 

My bird knows my pin number lock on my ipad too, not that i've got anything to hide.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Nah, gay men don't fvck women generally.


Nah not fcuk, but went popped down for a chat and a cup of tea? Lol could be just an innocent situation. Catch her red handed then its a different story, round house the mrs and the guy in head, ask questions later lol


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

militant said:


> Nah not fcuk, but popped down for a chat and a cup of tea? Lol could be just an innocent situation. Catch her red handed then its a different story, round house the mrs and the guy in head, ask questions later lol


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

get some hidden cameras and if she is doing the dirty upload the vids to the MA section :thumbup1: NOT SRS

you should have said something as soon as you walked in mate, i would have gone all awol on the guys ass if i saw someone leaving, and tbf i did once on someone i thought was doing something with my ex. and from that night on i never trusted her again and then the relationship ended a couple of months down the line. it will eat you up and you will just be unhappy. 3 months down the line you think why was i even with her.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

2004mark said:


> Who doesn't lock their phone any more though lol


Me. I lock my laptop but only so as my daughter doesn't inadvertently get exposed to pictures of semi-naked bodybuilders and get the wrong idea.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Its pretty hard to believe crap like this..ur married for god sake not like u mwt last week why wouldnt u just go in and say who was that???? Ur weird not to lol


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I doubt it was a sleepover.


Naked sleep overs, where they do the rain dance, make it rain on her face.

wounded.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Me!
> 
> My bird knows my pin number lock on my ipad too, not that i've got anything to hide.





Ian_Montrose said:


> Me. I lock my laptop but only so as my daughter doesn't inadvertently get exposed to pictures of semi-naked bodybuilders and get the wrong idea.


I'd be more concerned about losing it and someone having full control over my email, ebay, paypal, Google Drive (that has most my work data on it) etc :scared:


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

The reason I didn't ask or go guns blazing is I have had my suspicions for a while now. No solid proof and I love get too much. Never caught her being up too no good.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

nlc said:


> I don't really want to lose her as I love her. Have been thinking about some secret camera in the house


What would hurt u more? Her telling u she is banging someone else or watching another bloke fvck her?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

-grabs popcorn-


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

this "love" you say is pretty much going to be her thinking you are whipped if its all true and laughing behind your back while she convinces herself that she is totally in the right the longer it goes on.

END it while its early before you start to think of reasons and get on her side, ppl get over things quickly when they need to, once it hits youll prefer the idea of ending it sooner rather than later


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

nlc said:


> The reason I didn't ask or go guns blazing is I have had my suspicions for a while now. No solid proof and I love get too much. Never caught her being up too no good.


Any kids involved?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Me!
> 
> My bird knows my pin number lock on my ipad too, *not that i've got anything to hide*.


I wouldn't have thought that with the black circle on your avi


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

nlc said:


> I don't really want to lose her as I love her. Have been thinking about some secret camera in the house


Grow a pair of balls, if she is messing around she certainly does not love you and who is to say she has not done this before.


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

I would have asked the guy who he is. Then went in and asked her who is the guy, see if the stories match. don't let her reach for the phone either incase he warns her. Even if it is just a male friend why the fcuk do you not know him, and why is there a strange guy in your house without you being there.

Alarm bells would be ringing for me. no point living with the paranoia it'll ruin you. Need to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Its pretty hard to believe crap like this..ur married for god sake not like u mwt last week why wouldnt u just go in and say who was that???? Ur weird not to lol


Agree 100%, guy would have been dragged into house and both would have ben confronted and sorted there and then.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

If you don't deal with this asap your being cuckolded, get it dealt with or it's gonna mess you up.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

nlc said:


> The reason I didn't ask or go guns blazing is I have had my suspicions for a while now. No solid proof and I love get too much. Never caught her being up too no good.


Are you on Tren?

Saying that, have you done PCT??!!


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

nlc said:


> Come home early last night and seen some guy leaving my house as I was parking up.
> 
> Waited 15 minutes gathering my self and my thoughts before going inside and wife looked a bit rough didn't ask her anything and she didn't say anything about a visitor.
> 
> She was being extra nice all night last night. Unsure on how to approach the situation.


eh? what exactly did you see? Did you see him actually pass through the front door or was he just leaving the gate? How do you know he wasnt' some sort of salesperson, window cleaner etc etc etc. And to be honest, i look rough as hell some days when I'm just in doors doing nothing. Looking rough does not necessary equal getting sh*gged senseless by some random. Don't jump to conclusions, knock anyone out, become sherlock holmes. Just ask her how you think everything is between you and go from there. Don't go ott


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

nlc said:


> The reason I didn't ask or go guns blazing is I have had my suspicions for a while now. No solid proof and I love get too much. Never caught her being up too no good.


FFS, are you for real. You have your suspicions, then some dude strolls out of your house and you did fook all?

SHe doesn't love you and is treating you like an idiot. Get rid now.

Cannot read anymore of this thread!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Buy "leaving your house" do you mean coming out and closing the door or just walking off the drive?

Also, where do you park your car that he didnt see you?

I never answer the door when someone knocks unless Im expecting someone.

If my Mrs was in the shower or even watching something on TV she wouldnt answer the door either.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> Buy "leaving your house" do you mean coming out and closing the door or just walking off the drive?
> 
> Also, where do you park your car that he didnt see you?


His wife probably makes him park up the road so her other guys don't know she is married.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> His wife probably makes him park up the road so her other guys don't know she is married.


TBH I think its just a made up story to troll people.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

2004mark said:


> I'd be more concerned about losing it and someone having full control over my email, ebay, paypal, Google Drive (that has most my work data on it) etc :scared:


I'm an IT security consultant and it's my work phone too.

Slack cvnt aren't i.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I'm an IT security consultant and it's my work phone too.
> 
> Slack cvnt aren't i.


It's funny, I was thinking that a while back in a meeting a few months back. This mulit-national company was banging on how the web server needs to be secure as it'll hold customer data and they've got to adhere to all these security policies of their parent company... then they go and send me all the data in a csv file over on an email... completely oblivious :lol:


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Should have followed the guy who left, found out where he lived. Then go see what the Mrs has to say.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

This is a comedy show isn't it,go on tell me I am right.

I have never heard so much stupidity in all my life,from the hitmen crew to the soft boiled egg approach.You waited 15 minutes to "compose yourself" ,you sound like a scared child .Why on this earth did you not just ask her who the visitor was..By the way you still can do that ?..Lets stop with all the spy film **** and camera plotting and just have a conversation with your girl.One way or another you will have an answer.


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> His wife probably makes him park up the road so her other guys don't know she is married.


This made me spit rice all over my computer screen

What a melt! i dont even believe this story and if it is true he needs a good strong course of anabolics to give him some TEST so he can do what he needs to

(Choke out)


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

T100 said:


> Any kids involved?


Dirty cnut! Yewtree soon come.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Dirty cnut! Yewtree soon come.


Haha, class!


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

What is wrong with OP, she invited him around for a good fukc because you obviously not meeting demand. Throw her out the house a few nights and get copy of karma sutra to make sure this sh1t doesn't happen again


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry to say this mate but your wife is a dirty [email protected] and is being torn into by another man.

Why the fukc did you not say anything and how the cnut did you manage to stay calm ?!?!?!

I would have found out there and then what was going on. It is pretty obvious though if she didnt mention it.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

You didn't mention if you knew the guy?


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

megatron said:


> You didn't mention if you knew the guy?


Yeah, more to this than meets the eye I reckon


----------



## Pyro (Dec 23, 2011)

*KILL HER*


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Unsure how to approach the situation? How about with a fcking loaded 12 bore?


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Not sure whether to take this seriously, surely not. Id have followed the guy home, then back to the mrs's to confront her.


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

Reminds me of an old joke:

Guy goes on a business trip, and when he comes home finds a queue of men lining outside his house to shag his wife. One of the neighbors tells him "dude your wife is a sl*t, you should divorce her", to which he replies "But if I divorce her I'll have to go stand at the end of the queue!"


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Dread to think how many other guys porridge the OP has been stirring


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Are the men replying here serious? I swear some of you would get put away for assault or worse when you haven't got a clue what on earth she has or hasn't been doing. Talk about jumping to conclusions.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Are the men replying here serious? I swear some of you would get put away for assault or worse when you haven't got a clue what on earth she has or hasn't been doing. Talk about jumping to conclusions.


Yes many like to give advice to others which usually consists of some macho bull, but would never react that way if they happened to be in the same predicament, as far as there being some innocent explanation for the bloke being at the house is concerned then that seems unlikely because surely wifey would have mentioned it when he got home.No?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

AshleyW said:


> This made me spit rice all over my computer screen
> 
> What a melt! i dont even believe this story and if it is true he needs a good strong course of anabolics to give him some TEST so he can do what he needs to
> 
> (Choke out)


If its true its a course of antibiotics he will need not anobolics and a very different type of TEST.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Talk about jumping to conclusions.


Unfortunately for many ukm members that is their cardio.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Yes many like to give advice to others which usually consists of some macho bull, but would never react that way if they happened to be in the same predicament, as far as there being some innocent explanation for the bloke being at the house is concerned then that seems unlikely because surely wifey would have mentioned it when he got home.No?


well I dont feel the need to bore my husband with a minute by minute run down of my daily life, especially if its been a day at home. I'd bore the hell out of him. He could have been anybody. And yes he could have been someone shes having an affair with, or he could be someone that she opened the door to asking if she wants her windows cleaned...a million and one reasons.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Blinkey said:


> If its true its a course of antibiotics he will need not anobolics and a very different type of TEST.


haha brilliant


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok @Nic, infidelity makes me rage, so lying here trying to sleep my mind went into action I'm either certifiable or an evil genius, fck it maybe a bit of both but I've came up with your solution...

This is gonna cost you a few quid but should get you away Scott free, what you need to do is go and fritzle-ise her or if you don't have a basement then the old Harry potter will do instead, hopefully you had stairs and not a bungalow

Now she's restrained slap her about abit and get her logins for Facebook and any other social media she uses, once you have it it's time for phase 2

Immediately book flights in her name and make posts on FB that she's fed up with the injustice going on in the world and has decided to go to do aid work in Yemen with immediate affect (you probably see where I'm headed). Book flights with her card and then proceed to wait a month or so.

In this time just give her the bare essentials to survive and purchase the next bits and bobs. During this phase you must also befriend the local kebab community and find one dim enough to help, when you have him then it's time for endgame.

Doing this in the day will be risky so I suggest you hire sunlamps and in the dead of night head to the local kids park, obviously one with a sand pit, this will create our landscape. Have your cheating wife donned in her new orange pyjamas and tariq from the kebab shop waiting.

Oh you will also have to have take up ventriloquism as we know she won't read one of the death notes they make them say and I'd say M16 would catch on to a badly dubbed Kung fu movie style speech. Then have tariq remove her offending head and then hand deliver the video to the BBC. You have to hand deliver it or else theyd get suspicious why it was sent from a post office in Croydon or wherever you're from.

Voila, you have created your own ISIS copycat snuff film and should now be free from the wife, suspicion of her death and also the wests need for justice intensifies.

Just sit back and swim in all that pity poon, rep me later


----------



## rufs (May 24, 2011)

is this real tea??


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Natalie said:


> well I dont feel the need to bore my husband with a minute by minute run down of my daily life, especially if its been a day at home. I'd bore the hell out of him. He could have been anybody. And yes he could have been someone shes having an affair with, or he could be someone that she opened the door to asking if she wants her windows cleaned...a million and one reasons.


I think a bloke being inside the house for some reason is more than just some minor detail that one wouldn't even mention, having said that I don't know if the OP clarified if he saw the bloke coming out the house or if he was just by the door.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

think this is just trolling. this was his post in last thread he was in

"She is getting you ready for the cuckold lifestyle. Just agree to it and watch her bang a new fella every week"

and now miraculously he is in same boat the very next week? maybe it's some fantasy of his or something:lol:


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> I think a bloke being inside the house for some reason is more than just some minor detail that one wouldn't even mention, having said that I don't know if the OP clarified if he saw the bloke coming out the house or if he was just by the door.


i still don't think I would necessarily mention it, depends what for. I've got far too much pointless waffle to tell him without boring him with relevant information


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

nlc said:


> I don't really want to lose her as I love her. Have been thinking about some secret camera in the house


Whats that gonna do you already said you dont want to loose her even though you obviously know shes been cheating on you, so whats the point in putting camareas in you cant even confront her because of fear of loosing her anyway


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

armor king said:


> Whats that gonna do you already said you dont want to loose her even though you obviously know shes been cheating on you, so whats the point in putting camareas in you cant even confront her because of fear of loosing her anyway


Seriously put the cameras up if you want but you have to confront her about it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Agree 100%, guy would have been dragged into house and both would have ben confronted and sorted there and then.


Love that kinda filthy talk  ....dragged and confronted lol


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

rufs said:


> is this real tea??


Nah I reckon its that instant fake stuff with the milk already in it, I reckon OP is knocking one out over all these replies.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Who doesn't lock their phone any more though lol


Me lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Are the men replying here serious? I swear some of you would get put away for assault or worse when you haven't got a clue what on earth she has or hasn't been doing. Talk about jumping to conclusions.


They are a violent bunch arnt they.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

spudsy said:


> Nah I reckon its that instant fake stuff with the milk already in it, I reckon OP is knocking one out over all these replies.


I can assure you it's not just the OP



SwAn1 said:


> Me lol


Nor me either


----------



## conalmcn (Mar 10, 2013)

Innocent or not you said you have your suspicions so you clearly don't trust her, road her before she wrecks your head.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

point blank ask her

you`ll know whether she has or not within seconds

then you can try to work things out if she owns up. or kerb her

ur choice


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Wouldn't it be an idea to get evidence of her infidelity for any future divorce proceedings?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> Wouldn't it be an idea to get evidence of her infidelity for any future divorce proceedings?


If you set up a small wireless camera you can also upload it onto red tube after the divorce and get some money.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Right so what's the verdict?


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Just wanted others opinions. Of course I could have confronted her had arguments broke up or whatever.

I would rather catch her and have solid proof.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

nlc said:


> Just wanted others opinions. Of course I could have confronted her had arguments broke up or whatever.
> 
> I would rather catch her and have solid proof.


Have you still been tearing into her or has she been turning you down for sex, that would be another indictor she is cheating and getting smashed sideways by half the street


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Had really great sex last night. One of the best to be fair


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

nlc said:


> Just wanted others opinions. Of course I could have confronted her had arguments broke up or whatever.
> 
> I would rather catch her and have solid proof.


What you still have'nt approched her?!!!


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Not yet. Don't want to do it without solid proof


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

nlc said:


> Had really great sex last night. One of the best to be fair


Maybe the guy tearing into her has taught her a few tricks, that would raise suspicion with me.

or flip the coin, she got tore into once by him and realised how **** he was and gave you good sex last night out of guilt.

Everything isn't always black and white mate so chin up


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Sams said:


> Maybe the guy tearing into her has taught her a few tricks, that would raise suspicion with me.
> 
> or flip the coin, she got tore into once by him and realised how **** he was and gave you good sex last night out of guilt.
> 
> Everything isn't always black and white mate so chin up


True I'm keeping an open mind


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

If life has taught me anything it's never make a decision when your angry


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

nlc said:


> Had really great sex last night. One of the best to be fair


Don't think into it too much you'll come up with proof in your mind she's cheated if you have amazing sex, don't have sex, she's nice or she's a bi*ch, she looked rough or looked amazing. Ask her or stalk her. Try to get on her Facebook or look at the phone bill. Check her whatssap as to when she last logged on, if you don't use it then she's using that to talk. Is she off out a lot? If not then don't think into it as the chances are she's not cheating


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

nlc said:


> Not yet. Don't want to do it without solid proof


What solid proof do you want exactly? To walk into the room whilst she's being smashed? By solid proof Your meaning to say you have doubts. There's no trust anymore mate sorry but your kidding yourself. Love is blind. Good luck really hope it works out anyway


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

nlc said:


> Had really great sex last night. One of the best to be fair


You fcuked her after that ?!

You sure you dont wanna ask her if she's cheating incase she says no lmao


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

nlc said:


> If life has taught me anything it's never make a decision when your angry


Huhh What decision?!! To ask her that bloke was? You are blowing this way out of proportion!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

In all honesty if it's her cheating and you're debating whether to stay with her or not, there's no way you can stay. The trust will be forever broken and you'll always be suspicious.

If the thread is serious then I hope it turns out to be a salesman or something.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

#powerful said:


> You fcuked her after that ?!
> 
> You sure you dont wanna ask her if she's cheating incase she says no lmao


Likes the idea of being cuckolded I reckon mate, I know I couldn't have gone there If I thought she'd been sampling other sausages.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

So your still stirring his porridge. Nice!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i smashed her on the stairs then in the bedroom then wiped my dripping wang on your pillow ...


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

nlc said:


> Not yet. Don't want to do it without solid proof


No one said accuse her, just say the words "who was that bloke the other day"

Sorted.

OP you need man up.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Jab her in the jaw.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Varg said:


> You may love her, but if she's screwing around she certainly doesn't love you.


Load of horse**** mate.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

nlc said:


> Come home early last night and seen some guy leaving my house as I was parking up.
> 
> Waited 15 minutes gathering my self and my thoughts before going inside and wife looked a bit rough didn't ask her anything and she didn't say anything about a visitor.
> 
> She was being extra nice all night last night. Unsure on how to approach the situation.


Rather than get all hurt like most beta men, learn to love the fact she's getting smashed. Get a spy cam set up so you can film it and watch it  then tell her you know and that you are ok with it, and continue with your life together.

Much better than arguments and breakups right?


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

the beta level of this thread is over 9000. man the fvk up


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

The guys not all there...title says 'caught' when he didn't...and 'being naughty' huh how old? And now he had Great sex even though he dosnt realize it's only coz this window cleaner showed her a thing or two... :lol:


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

how the **** did i end up here on this thread lol

stop being a little bitch and get some self respect.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

admin...please delete this thread...its a clear wind up...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

nlc said:


> Not yet. Don't want to do it without solid proof


Don't set up a camera. If I caught my missus on camera Fvcking someone else I would probably end up in jail for murder, I would rather hear what she has to say, than see it.

Download a sound recorder on your laptop and just leave it running while your out......DO NOT VIDEO IT


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Just come home early again...

Then butt **** him you soft lad


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

nlc said:


> I don't really want to lose her as I love her. Have been thinking about some secret camera in the house


are you real ffs


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Record it and post in MA


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd have bounced through the door and kicked the **** out of her! If it was all innocent, you'll know better next time. If she was being naughty, you taught her a lesson.

Seriously though how you e seen some guy leaving the house and not mentioned anything yet is beyond me. I wouldn't have been able to keep it in for ten mins!

I did a course through probation once that taught us stupid techniques like turning jealous/negative thoughts into positive/rational thoughts. But it's all bull**** and she needs to die.


----------



## BEAST (Sep 22, 2011)

Find a prostitute catch a STD sleep with your girlfriend give her the STD then if she tells you she has it she has not cheated if she doesn't tell you then shes cheated as she will think she got it off the other dude.

Problem solved you're welcome


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fck me I would of gone storming in there, chucked her threw the upstairs window then thought about approaching her if she's been fvcking about


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Tell her you've been ****ing someone at work, wait fur her to say, me too and the. Say...fingers crossed ner ner


----------



## rufs (May 24, 2011)

she was prob just fcuking him....she "makes love" to you.........


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> Buy "leaving your house" do you mean coming out and closing the door or just walking off the drive?
> 
> Also, where do you park your car that he didnt see you?
> 
> ...


You must live in a bad area or be paranoid as fvck then.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

BEAST said:


> Find a prostitute catch a STD sleep with your girlfriend give her the STD then if she tells you she has it she has not cheated if she doesn't tell you then shes cheated as she will think she got it off the other dude.
> 
> Problem solved you're welcome


i see a small problem, what if you catch HIV instead of an STD?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Ask her if anyone came round last night, if she says no, you know she's hiding something and probably fvcking that guy.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

rufs said:


> she was prob just fcuking him....she "makes love" to you.........


That's one of Eddie Murphy jokes ain't it? Lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

cas said:


> Don't set up a camera. If I caught my missus on camera Fvcking someone else I would probably end up in jail for murder, I would rather hear what she has to say, than see it.
> 
> Download a sound recorder on your laptop and just leave it running while your out......DO NOT VIDEO IT


I urge you to stay away from the flashdance dvd in the living room, it isnt flashdance


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

aqualung said:


> i see a small problem, what if you catch HIV instead of an STD?


Isnt HIV a std ? Lol


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

#powerful said:


> Isnt HIV a std ? Lol


lol yes it is tho last time i heard HIV is non curable (which throws a spanner in the works of 'catching' an STD to give to the mrs if you take yourself down in the process).


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Oh FFS....read my Avatar :whistling:

Sounds like you are stirring another mans porridge.... 100%

Sort this sh1t out NOW....in fact id rather be living the dream....get yourself a bedsit and and iphone.....better than the sh1t your in.

Id follow the guy home see if he has a mrs.....tell her whats going on....wait till your mrs goes n when she gets home...her fcuking sh1t wold be in bin bags.

Man up....sort it out before you end up having scabs that resemble Corn Flakes :innocent:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> You must live in a bad area or be paranoid as fvck then.


No, I just don't like being disturbed, no one has the right to come knocking on your door.

When have you ever answered the door to someone coming unannounced and it's being something of benefit to you?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

op i would love to cheer you up with one of my sh*tty jokes


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

vetran said:


> op i would love to cheer you up with one of my sh*tty jokes


Come on Vet, he needs cheering up mate.

You tell eggcellent jokes. :whistling:


----------



## Shooter (Feb 3, 2012)

When I read the thread post I thought you meant you caught her playing with herself... Obviously just how my small mind works.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

spudsy said:


> Come on Vet, he needs cheering up mate.
> 
> *You tell eggcellent jokes. * :whistling:


ime getting eggsited at the thought


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

i would'nt ask her just yet, so will more likely so someone knocked the door.

i would do the same again, say you are going out, and park down the road, if the bloke turns up, then you will know for sure and catch her at it, that way theres no denial.


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

i would'nt ask her just yet, she will more likely say someone knocked the door.

i would do the same again, say you are going out, and park down the road, if the bloke turns up, then you will know for sure and catch her at it, that way theres no denial.


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

ffs double post lol


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

aqualung said:


> i see a small problem, what if you catch HIV instead of an STD?


If he gets HIV he can get steroids on prescription from the doctor -- it's a win-win scenario!


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

vetran said:


> ime getting eggsited at the thought


You crack me up mate, we're not helping him much with his chick though are we ?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

spudsy said:


> You crack me up mate, *we're not helping him much with his chick though are we* ?


fck all i can help him with my brain is scrambled enough lol


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Classic UKM Thread.

OP posts about tragic life problem...

Thread turns over 11 pages in one day...

OP is never heard from again...

:laugh:


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Archaic said:


> Classic UKM Thread.
> 
> OP posts about tragic life problem...
> 
> ...


Gives the guys and gals something to talk about though, people love a bit of juicy gossip.


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

OP... i'm sorry, but you are a bitch! No other words to describe it. "I love her and don't want to lose her"

Man up and find out what the fvck is going on.. JESUS!!!


----------



## BEAST (Sep 22, 2011)

aqualung said:


> i see a small problem, what if you catch HIV instead of an STD?


Thats a small price to pay to teach her a lesson aswell as the dude shes smashing, i think its the only way the op can get the answers he needs to whether his wife is cheating on him, and if it turns out shes not cheated then its still a winner because they will both share a disease and make them closer and the op will have the reassurance that his wife wont be inclined to cheat due to the fact she has a disease. Its a win win really.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

If you haven't asked her yet, check yesterday's knickers for snail trails...... Srs

Not Srs!

MTFU!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> If you haven't asked her yet, check yesterday's knickers for snail trails...... Srs
> 
> Not Srs!
> 
> MTFU!!


If he tastes the trail then tastes his own he would tell the difference surely?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

BEAST said:


> Thats a small price to pay to teach her a lesson aswell as the dude shes smashing, i think its the only way the op can get the answers he needs to whether his wife is cheating on him, and if it turns out shes not cheated then its still a winner because they will both share a disease and make them closer and the op will have the reassurance that his wife wont be inclined to cheat due to the fact she has a disease. Its a win win really.


Lol, an interesting way of doing things :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> If he tastes the trail then tastes his own he would tell the difference surely?


100% mate


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> If he tastes the trail then tastes his own he would tell the difference surely?


Urg , just reminded me of a gif a saw the other day


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

aqualung said:


> Urg , just reminded me of a gif a saw the other day


Epic!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

update please OP


----------



## BEAST (Sep 22, 2011)

Op just man up and ask her, then bang her mum or brother.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Jesus - there's some paranoid people in here...wow 

If I got home and saw someone I didn't recognise comign out of the house...my first thought would not be "Oh the missus must be shagging someone else". As others have said..there's a host of possible..and perfectly innocent..options. Meter reader, people doing surveys, Jehovas witnesses...you name it. The fact she didn't mention it is a bit odd - but then I'm not sure if it was the other way round that I would automatically say "Oh we've just had our meters read".

Where the OP went wrong is automatically assuming the worst...and then internalising it and not addressing it in any way (and no, this thread doesn't count). If it was on your mind - why not ask straight away? THat sounds like there's some serious trust and communication issues already...which are probably the bigger problem.

Nothing wrong with saying - "Look...I need to get this off my chest - I saw this bloke leaving the other day and you didn;t mention him..so I started assuming the worst and it's doing my head in - who was he?"

And if the answer actually is that she was shagging someone........then yes...time to leave. But how abotu finding out what's happenign first rather than jumping to paranoid conlusions.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

kuju said:


> Jesus - there's some paranoid people in here...wow
> 
> If I got home and saw someone I didn't recognise comign out of the house...my first thought would not be "Oh the missus must be shagging someone else". As others have said..there's a host of possible..and perfectly innocent..options. Meter reader, people doing surveys, Jehovas witnesses...you name it. The fact she didn't mention it is a bit odd - but then I'm not sure if it was the other way round that I would automatically say "Oh we've just had our meters read".
> 
> ...


Don't be stoopid... smash em both up then ask what went on :lol:


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

nlc said:


> If life has taught me anything it's never make a decision when your angry


Amen to that - although it can take enormous self control at times.

As others have said, I'd just ask her and use her body language and reaction to decide. Having to play detective with cameras and snooping around will make you ill and paranoid in my honest opinion. I'd just want to know there and then.

Interestingly, my other half often spends time on the mumsnet forum where this sort of thread comes up often in the relationships section - she shows me the more dramatic or controversial ones. If you'd posted this thread on there, you'd have had a barrage of female responses basically telling you that you're a **** husband, obsessed with work, spend too much time in the gym, don't do enough round the house, never compliment her on her looks, have a porn problem (because ALL porn is evil, apparently) and almost certainly have erectile dysfunction.... so reading a bunch of mostly male responses is quite refreshing.

Seriously though dude, you need to ask her directly, on your terms, face to face and have a cool calm and collected plan if the news isn't what you want to hear.

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

OP, please post this on mumsnet and link to thread.

From what I have seen they are a very paranoid and unforgiving bunch, offering such advice as "your husband watched porn and didn't tell you? time to leave".


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Just read op

I'd have started by dropping the lad like a bad habit...........sure he could have been a salesman but best finding that sh1t out later.......then I'd have grilled her..

.starting with a couple of fingers in her cnut to see whats what


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Varg said:


> OP, please post this on mumsnet and link to thread.
> 
> From what I have seen they are a very paranoid and unforgiving bunch, offering such advice as "your husband watched porn and didn't tell you? time to leave".


 :lol:

Amazing how everything is either porn related, or ends in "leave the bastard".

The amount of times you see threads where the woman is upset about her man not showing any interest in sex anymore yet has porn evidence on his laptop. Funny how nobody has asked her whether she's let herself go, wears a T-shirt and leggings and now has three sets of tits that get progressively larger, right down to the bulging gunt, and when they do get it on asks if she just lies there like an old coat and pulls a face like she's in a NASA centrifuge at even the mention of a BJ.

No, must be the porn at fault.


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Asked her who came by yesterday and she didn't mention him.

I'm going to put some cameras on. I think that would be the best way forward.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

nlc said:


> Asked her who came by yesterday and she didn't mention him.
> 
> I'm going to put some cameras on. I think that would be the best way forward.


Great stuff... any change of a live feed?


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Didn't mention him, alarm bells.

What she say when you asked who came by ?


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Don't mess about just ask her straight. If she can't give you a decent answer then re evaluate what you are doing being married to a woman who doesn't respect you.


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

She does respect me and vice versa. I asked her if anyone came by and she said no. I have my doubts and suspicions and I could be totally wrong. Asking her direct about the guy leaving could cause our relationship more harm if she thinks I don't trust her and she hasn't been unfaithful.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

If you're married, then get some advice from a solicitor.

I would say she's cheating on you.

Act now or regret not doing so later.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

nlc said:


> She does respect me and vice versa. I asked her if anyone came by and she said no. I have my doubts and suspicions and I could be totally wrong. Asking her direct about the guy leaving could cause our relationship more harm if she thinks I don't trust her and she hasn't been unfaithful.


is that you mitch? you really remind me of one of my mates.

his a complete sap as well and I'm sure he has a vag1na between his legs.

man up and say I saw a bloke leave who the fvck was he cvnt


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

nlc said:


> She does respect me and vice versa. I asked her if anyone came by and she said no. I have my doubts and suspicions and I could be totally wrong. *Asking her direct about the guy leaving could cause our relationship more harm* if she thinks I don't trust her and she hasn't been unfaithful.


Only if she's telling porkies.

If innocent surely she'd just say something like "oh yeah, shit forgot. That was Dan, Sue's bf... he only popped over for 30 secs to pick up her coat she left here" and it would be forgotten about.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

nlc said:


> She does respect me and vice versa. I asked her if anyone came by and she said no. I have my doubts and suspicions and I could be totally wrong. Asking her direct about the guy leaving could cause our relationship more harm if she thinks I don't trust her and she hasn't been unfaithful.


you are a ****ing tool mate

why make a thread when you already know you're a spineless cnut


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Uriel said:


> you are a ****ing tool mate
> 
> why make a thread when you already know you're a spineless cnut


Wtf no need for name calling.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Uriel said:


> you are a ****ing tool mate
> 
> why make a thread when you already know you're a spineless cnut


x2


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Uriel in Life you have to be a bit more diplomatic when there is an estate with close to£1million involved.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

op, what you need to do is post naked pics oh her here to get revenge :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

nlc said:


> Uriel in Life you have to be a bit more diplomatic when there is an estate with close to£1million involved.


I suppose.....

if you have no backbone lmfao


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Have some self respect FFS. Hidden cameras in your own house?!?
> 
> No need accuse her of anything just ask her who that was leaving.
> 
> This could quickly snowball into some Stockholm syndrome stupidity should you not tackle it head on.





nlc said:


> Wtf no need for name calling.


Your being blind and trying to make excuses for her.

If nothing went on and she was loyal to you..she would of told of told you there was a man in the house and why.

Also looking rough? She's been rag dolled about off him.

Stop being a mug and confront her.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

nlc said:


> Uriel in Life you have to be a bit more diplomatic when there is an estate with close to£1million involved.


That's an whole ghetto lad, an whole ghetto!!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

nlc said:


> Uriel in Life you have to be a bit more diplomatic when there is an estate with close to£1million involved.


but she has already lied to you, you saw some guy leaving, you ask her if anyone came round, she says no one, so what are you waiting for??  :confused1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Blinkey said:


> *Another point is females are allowed to have male friends*, however it is a bit odd she did not mention the fact that a visitor had been, which is the normal sort of conversation people have who have nothing to hide.


Not MY female :lol:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

nlc said:


> Uriel in Life you have to be a bit more diplomatic when there is an estate with close to£1million involved.


I guess she wants your money but a decent [email protected] on the side then..


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok guys. What if you guys had a moment of weakness and cheated or had extra martial sex. How would you like to be punished?

You guys don't know further details of children or other family involved so I suppose you answers are slightly biased.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

nlc said:


> Uriel in Life you have to be a bit more diplomatic when there is an estate with close to£1million involved.


What price for your dignity tho ?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

nlc said:


> Ok guys. What if you guys had a moment of weakness and cheated or had extra martial sex. How would you like to be punished?


She's not going to be punished as you're too cuckolded to stand up for yourself.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

nlc said:


> Ok guys. What if you guys had a moment of weakness and cheated or had extra martial sex. How would you like to be punished?
> 
> You guys don't know further details of children or other family involved so I suppose you answers are slightly biased.


Well you play happy little families knowing quite well your mrs is cheating.

Your a walk over mate. Not confronting her AFTER she lied shows you have no balls and is prob why she's doing is.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

I've sed this before and I'm going to have to say it again

BEAT HER (and if possible him) TO DEATH WITH HER OWN SHOES!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

nlc said:


> Ok guys. What if you guys had a moment of weakness and cheated or had extra martial sex. How would you like to be punished?
> 
> You guys don't know further details of children or other family involved so I suppose you answers are slightly biased.


its not as if she kissed a bloke in a club whilst pi55ed is it. she may or may not of fcuked a guy in YOUR bed and until you man up and ask her, its gonna eat you away from the inside.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Man up and confront her.


----------



## davaxtc1 (Sep 26, 2013)

How big is your penis op?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

OK well to throw the cat among the pigeons...

A friend of mine was concerned about his GF's fidelity... He inadvertently read some flirtatious facebook messages which created paranoia. He did not initially confront her but proceeded to sniff all her passwords, install monitoring software on her phone and go full stalker.

He read a few flirtatious messages between a couple of guys, mostly very early in their relationship but also found out that it was just flirting. Eventually (when all evidence was gathered) he confronted her about the inappropriate nature of it all and since then (many months) she has not done anything remotely inappropriate. People can say one thing and mean another, even dedicated partners of many years... It doesn't hurt to dig deeper in sneaky ways but be warned you need a strong constitution.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Not sure if you're actually trolling as you're not getting it really, are you?

You don't need to be aggressive in your manor towards her, be specific.

'I came home early on Tuesday (or whatever day) and saw a guy leaving. Who was it?'

There's absolutely nothing wrong in asking that, unless of course you were expecting a plumber/electrician to come round to fix something.

It's so easy to think the worst (who wouldn't in this situation?), but just ask.

If she seems suspicious and you can tell she's nervous (if she's your wife and you've been with her a long time, you will know her more than anyone else), probe deeper.

But kids aside, if she has been deceitful, don't stay for children.

Your happiness is worth much more


----------



## BEAST (Sep 22, 2011)

Op you're a mug and quite sad that you would rather hide cameras in your house than be a "man" and ask her out right. MTFU going by what you have said she must be cheating on you, the longer you wait the more shes going to get away with it!!


----------



## xelad (Apr 4, 2014)

Seriously what the **** i don't even post on these forums but this thread caught my eye and i had to respond. I've been here mate, if you want to snoop around and try to catch visual proof of what is probably 98% happening, then sit there and let everything in your chest get crushed to your ****hole then by all means do the snooping; it wont be a nice feeling just to 'confirm' what you really already know.

Anyway, now i think you're ****ed, unless you actually ask her and she actually tells you the truth, then chances are shes sinister and calculated enough (like most women are) to erase all evidence of this even happening, and either A) Make sure this geezer ****s off for a very long time, or B) Plan it so well that you'll never find out anyway. She knows you've clocked on and she'll either do everything to put it in the past or if she wants his cock enough do everything it takes to carry on without you knowing.

Either way **** her off and get some fresh meat in!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Not MY female :lol:


Has she not told you about me, the man with the rather large willie who hides in your wardrobe. h34r:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

davaxtc1 said:


> How big is your penis op?


Hey he has not finished with his misses yet! never mind hitting on him :wub:

Have you no morals ffs :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Blinkey said:


> Has she not told you about me, the man with the rather large willie who hides in your wardrobe. h34r:


Well she is only small and my Willy is too big as it is so doubt she would want larger.

And the wardrobe is full of clothes she has brought and never worn so no chance you are in there.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

@nlc your a tool but to be helpful, pass on your details of where you live and let us lads on here have a crack just to be sure if shes cheating after 10..... 20 of us have ran thru her you'll defo get your answer:cool:


----------



## BigNiggaThor (Sep 2, 2014)

Sniff her fanny and say "bitch where have you been?"


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

BigNiggaThor said:


> Sniff her fanny and say "bitch where have you been?"


Get Oz Clarke to do it he would know


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

OP sorry to say this mate but like you're a top level executive MUG for not asking her from the minute you got home. You're [email protected] excuses of 'I don't want her thinking I don't trust her' , 'I don't want to lose her cos I L O V E her too much' , 'I think I'll put cameras in the house cos I want solid proof' <hahaha you mug , 'There's a house worth £1mill at stake' makes me believe that she's the one running the rship n you're just the b!tch who's there so that she has someone to hug at night.

What you've done wrong is leave her to think up a plan to keep lying to you and as you've said 'she played dumb when you finally grew the balls to ask her. Just cos you saw a man leaving your yard don't mean you need to storm in the house all guns blazing and you saying 'I wanted to be calm before I asked her' is just plain old bull! Why bother post on here looking for a bit of attention over something so personal when you could have just nipped it in the bud from the minute you got through them doors?

Reading your responses you deserve to get slated on here mate... I had sympathy when I first read the original post but then all these lame excuses made me lose all sympathy....


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Catch her on camera, file for divorce with custody in your favour with video evidence of the woman.

Court ain't going to argue who the more "responsible" and "stable" parent is.

As for real estate being worth £1M. Not much you can do about that depending on how your mortgage contract is written out.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

The most important thing to remember lads, is that none of this ever happened.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Surely with a £1M estate you'd already have cameras up??

Anyways, get some balls and ask her flat out! There's a 50/50 chance she'll either tell you the truth, or lie to your face


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

plan a weekend away with work..

sit back and watch it unfold


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in a way you have asked her, you asked her if anyone came round and she flat out said no......that was a lie, you keep on about needing proof because of kids etc but she has lied to you about a male visitor i would be asking why that was......

speak to her calmly and say you was home early on (what ever day it was) and you saw a guy come out of your front door, ask her why when you asked about visitors she lied?? her reaction of "fukc i have been found out will be plain to see"


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I think you secretly want to see her getting fvcked by another man... hence the cameras. Do it, watch her suck some cock...

then if you dont like it, throw all her **** in bin bags and throw the bitch out.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

nlc said:


> You have to be a bit more diplomatic when there is an estate with close to£1million involved.


 How did this all pan out after?


----------



## Little Keezy (Jan 21, 2016)

I don't understand why your here asking/telling us and not confronted ya girl first?

Your must have an odd relationship


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> How did this all pan out after?


 It was actually a woman leaving the house dressed as a man......so wife was naughty but more naughty than he first thought...plot thickens :huh:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

If you don't look after her

Some Spanish ****er will lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> It was actually a woman leaving the house dressed as a man......so wife was naughty but more naughty than he first thought...plot thickens :huh:


 My Mrs went to hot yoga yesterday with a friend from work (female), I asked her did they get all sticky and have a session afterwards back at hers, she looked at me in disgust, I just said "Just say yes"


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

nlc said:


> I don't really want to lose her as I love her. Have been thinking about some secret camera in the house


 If she is cheating then I'm afraid you've already lost her.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> It was actually a woman leaving the house dressed as a man......so wife was naughty but more naughty than he first thought...plot thickens :huh:


 Was it you skye?


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Wondered how long it would be before @IGotTekkers turned up


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> It was actually a woman leaving the house dressed as a man......so wife was naughty but more naughty than he first thought...plot thickens :huh:


 Or it was his wife dressed as a man jumped in the motor parked round the corner jumped over the garden fence back into the house and took bald cap and moustache off


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> My Mrs went to hot yoga yesterday with a friend from work (female), I asked her did they get all sticky and have a session afterwards back at hers, she looked at me in disgust, I just said "Just say yes"
> 
> [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 Lol..and did she do as she was told ?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Test-e said:


> Was it you skye?


 I arrive as woman i leave as woman but always leave a message for bf/hubby as to whether Mrs was ok or not


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..and did she do as she was told ?


 A wry smile, was given.......


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I arrive as woman i leave as woman but always leave a message for bf/hubby as to whether Mrs was ok or not


 Do you leave the message in the loft, its the only place a woman would never find it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvvvvck that sh1t op. What do you mean you don't wanna lose her? If I thought my Mrs was getting bored out by some bloke I'd ask her straight away. Stop being a poof and ask her and if she's lying dump the slag.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Hurts losing your woman, but not as much, and not for as long as it will if you keep her cheating a$$ (If she cheated)


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

wow thats some situation, think u need to look yourself in the mirror and ask yourself what your worth and make a change in your life


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Fvvvvck that sh1t op. What do you mean you don't wanna lose her? If I thought my Mrs was getting bored out by some bloke I'd ask her straight away. Stop being a poof and ask her and if she's lying dump the slag.


 this thread is old, by now op would have hid the camera he was talking about, caught her cheating and then carried on pretending it didnt happen because he doesnt want to lose her. what a mug.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> this thread is old, by now op would have hid the camera he was talking about, caught her cheating and then carried on pretending it didnt happen because he doesnt want to lose her. what a mug.


 Had a camera installed? Sh1t that's why he's not speaking to me then haha


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Why get a camera though, its pretty blatant whats going on.... Seeing hes wife actually getting destroyed on camera is gonna ruin him forever


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

Loathe to add to this wind up. Naughty, was she? 1 million estate is it? These troll merchants should be banned from forums.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> My Mrs went to hot yoga yesterday with a friend from work (female), I asked her did they get all sticky and have a session afterwards back at hers, she looked at me in disgust, I just said "Just say yes"
> 
> [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 Hope you were breathing heavy whilst you said it, Tren style!!


----------

